# Looking for gamers in Southeastern MA and Rhode Island



## nexgen (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I am looking to get a second gaming group together of people able to play one week night every week, or every other.  I have played and contributed to the D&D game for years and everyone who has played under me will attest to the fact that you will have a very good time.  Often, we have the option to playtest official or homemade material for future publications.  If not, we have full liberty to get as crazy as we'd want.

I am an old-schooler and as such, Greyhawk is the preferred campaign setting.  The real focus is always on the PCs and the adventures and not so much the campaign setting.  

Let me know if you are interested and we can chat about meeting up.

Thanks,

Tom Ryan
TJRyan04@aim.com


----------



## wfurlong1978 (Sep 11, 2007)

I am one of his players and I can validate everything in his post.  We have a great time with any adventure we are in.  

On a final note!  Bring your brains and not just your swords!


----------



## nexgen (Sep 12, 2007)

*Play in New Bedford, MA*

We play in New Bedford, MA, by the way.  One night during the week, maybe Monday, Wednesday or Friday would be great.

Any biters?

Tom


----------



## wfurlong1978 (Sep 21, 2007)

our group is looking for 1 to 2 more players for our weekend game.  This is a 3.5 Core only group.  Please contact NexGen or Myself.


----------

